# Any of you all live in Dallas-Fort Worth?



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Title says it all. I am in town for work for a few days, stuck in housing nearish the airport. Grand Prairie I think.

@dfw_pilot is the only one I know.

Anyone up for a beer after hours?


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Title says it all. I am in town for work for a few days, stuck in housing nearish the airport. Grand Prairie I think.
> 
> @dfw_pilot is the only one I know.
> 
> Anyone up for a beer after hours?


Might want to edit your title to DFW, that would help your cause. I grew up there but don't live there any longer


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I can't, but what about @Bunnysarefat ?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

FRD135i said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Title says it all. I am in town for work for a few days, stuck in housing nearish the airport. Grand Prairie I think.
> ...


Typo for the win! Corrected. Thanks.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

I don't drink alcohol. If that's not a big deal, I will be free tonight as soon as I get these kids in bed.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Doesn't matter to me. I am headed to an Apple store in southlake to get a replacement battery then I am good to go.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Nice.. yeah just hit me up. I'll pm you my number.


----------



## UGADawg (May 10, 2017)

Should have read this earlier. I'm at the other end of 121


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I survived meeting up with @Bunnysarefat, so he's legit. Hopefully he posts again or this is going to turn out to be a really awkward post.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Yeah, I'm not saying TLF should totally abandon the technical lawn talk and go for the dating site angle but it definitely doubles as one. I can confirm @Movingshrub is not a Russian Bot.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Very cool y'all were able to meet up!


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

So are we confirming there is no Russian collusion on TLF?
@Ware we need a special council.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FRD135i said:


> So are we confirming there is no Russian collusion on TLF?
> Ware we need a special council.


 :lol:


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@dfw_pilot if you or anyone else is able and interested to meet up, I am in town until Friday morning.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow, TLF traffic is picking up - I went looking for this thread and it had already dropped to page 2 to since this morning. :shock:

Glad you guys were able to meet up. I made some lifelong friendships over at ATY, and continue to develop more here. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I can't this week, @Movingshrub but I'll take a rain check. Enjoy your time in the Metroplex. I love it there.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> Wow, TLF traffic is picking up - I went looking for this thread and it had already dropped to page 2 to since this morning. :shock:
> 
> Glad you guys were able to meet up. I made some lifelong friendships over at ATY, and continue to develop more here. :thumbup:


The weather is starting to warm up.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I can't this week, @Movingshrub but I'll take a rain check. Enjoy your time in the Metroplex. I love it there.


Thanks! I'll be back in a year. If you are in HSV AL with an overnight, let me know.


----------



## MsTin (Sep 5, 2017)

Live next to Joe Pool Lake in Grand Prarie! Love it down here but can't meet up. Putting in an in-ground pool and outdoor kitchen has me locked down with contractors around the house and by the end of the day I'm exhausted. Maybe in future you will have a place to swim at!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Wheels up! It's been fun Dallas!


----------

